# OZZIE



## chiquita55 (Feb 3, 2008)

I am really feeling bad about Ozzie. I wish I knew more about his adoptive home. Is there no pictures of his new family? Did he like them when he saw them? Did they like him? I am really worried about him. Have thought about him every day all week. Sorry you are missing him Deb. Wish you could have kept him. I hope he will be happy where he is going.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Kathy, Ozzie is doing wonderfully in his new home. 

He is definately a "mama's boy", and is following his new mom everywhere.

The perfect match. Perfect little doggie, perfect family, perfect home.

Everyone involved is thrilled. Ozzie will have a good life, bless his heart.

I do miss him terribly. It's so quiet around here, without Ozzie and Oliver.

The family just got home yesterday, so hopefully, will have pics in a few days.


----------



## chiquita55 (Feb 3, 2008)

I hope the new mama will love him as much as I did. I even let him come into the bathroom and lay by my feet while on the pot! The guy had to go everywhere with me. He is a mama's boy and never likes to be left alone. I hope they know how he cries mornfully if left alone. Please tell them to send pictures.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Awww, sending hugs for you Chiquita55. 
Your Ozzie, I'm sure, thanks you for what you did.

Marsha


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Kathy......be strong :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 
You really have done the right thing for Ozzie...Bless your sweet but broken heart. :hugging: 
Find strength by knowing you did the most unselfish and loving thing for your fur-child.
Deb placed him in a good home that will show him love and care. You can be sure of that. :thumbsup: 
Try to quit stressing so your health has a chance to improve. (((Kathy)))


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Letting your baby go was undoubtedly the most selfless show of love possible. :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Kathy you did a wonderful and selfless thing and I am so proud of you and bless your kind heart for thinking of Ozzie first. Hugs to you and I hope that you feel better soon. :grouphug:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Kathy, I can't imagine how hard this must have been for you. I really admire you for doing such a hard thing for Ozzie. Knowing Deb as we all do, I have no doubt that Ozzie has found a wonderful home. She would never have let him leave her arms if she had even a moments doubt. You've done a wonderful thing for Ozzie. I know that you will always love him and worry about him, that's what good mommies do! You're in my thoughts and prayers, Kathy. Thank you for setting a true example of what it is to love your fluff more then yourself.


----------



## chiquita55 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you for your kind words everyone. I have wondered over and over if I did the right thing. Sometimes you think no one could care as much as you do. I am feeling alot better now and feel I should have kept him but on the other hand I am still very ill and never know anything from day to day. Ozzie was really too much for me to handle and care for. I just pray he gets the love and attention he got here. He is a VERY smart boy but requires ALOT of attention. I hope the new people are enjoying him and learning to love him and will send some pictures soon.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Kathy, I just wantd to tell you my Quincy came from a home where he was adored. His 'parents" had to move overseas and couldn't take him with them. I know it about broke his mamas heart to have to give him up. I kept her posted to his activity here and sent her photos. 

Being on the 'receiving' end of a little guy that was truly loved.... I can tell you Quincy adapted very quickly and I too adore this little guy! ... and though I know his mom was terribly saddened about this she is assured little Quincy is in a loving home where he is pampered and much loved ... and he is a very happy, contented little boy. 

I hope this helps assure YOU that Ozzie , too , is happy and contented as well.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Kathy:

I hope you're feeling better with this - I know how much this decision has bothered you. But, Ozzie is with a family now with the ability to give him the time and attention he needs and deserves. Your decision to give him up was one of the most selfless, loving decisions a pet owner can make and I'm sure his new family thanks you for it every minute of every day.

Take care! Hugs to you!

Maggie (Sweetness and Tessa, too)


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Kathy,
Do not second guess yourself you did the right thing. I am sure Ozzie is in a great new home. You showed unconditional love by giving him up. Now you need to take care of yourself. :wub:


----------

